# submit buttons untereinander ohne abstand?



## ECHOo (17. Juli 2003)

Hey ho,

eigentlich keine schwere Frage, aber ich konnte sie noch nicht lösen.

ich möchte mehrere submit buttons untereinander anordnen!
dies ist ohne weiteres nicht das problem, aber zwischen jedem button
ist ein größerer abstand. wichtig ist aber das es submit buttons sind.
kann man dieses problem vielleicht mit css lösen?
ich weiß es nicht.

für jede antwort wär ich sehr dankbar, hab auch schon das forum nach
dieser frage durchsucht.

thanx ECHOo


----------



## Fabian H (17. Juli 2003)

Mit einer Tabelle:

```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr><td><input type="submit" value="...1"></td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="submit" value="...2"></td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="submit" value="...3"></td></tr>
</table>
```


----------



## ECHOo (17. Juli 2003)

ich habe es schon in tabellenforat probiert, aber irgendwie doch so noch nicht...


----------



## ECHOo (17. Juli 2003)

*immernoch!*

doch noch das gleiche problem!

ich möchte den befehl form mit einbauen, dann entsteht dieser abstand doch noch!

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr><td><form action="123.htm"><input type="submit" value="...1"></form></td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="submit" value="...2"></td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="submit" value="...3"></td></tr>
</table>


----------



## ECHOo (17. Juli 2003)

ich habe es anderweitig herausgefunden,
für alle die es noch interessiert oder interessieren
kann ... damit mehre formular ohne abstand bleiben,
muss man den form style auf:

style=display:inline

setzen!

ECHOo


----------



## Fabian H (17. Juli 2003)

Oder noch besser, in den Head:

```
<style type="text/css">
form {
  margin: 0px;
  padding: 0px;
}
```


Und: Falls du mit den Buttons nur auf eine andere Seite navigieren willst, mach es per onClick:

```
<input type="Button" onClick="window.location='neueseite.html'" value="Navigate 2 neueseite.html">
```

Ps: Es gibt eine Edit-Funktion!


----------

